# Black Reach to Venerable



## perochialjoe (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys. I wanted to add a dreadnought to my Flesh Tearers army, but unfortunately only had an Assault on Black Reach dreadnought, which I honestly hate the model for. So, I decided I was going to convert it, and when I actually started, I thought it would be cool to turn it into a venerable dreadnought and see how much I could change on it.

Here is a comparison between my AoBR and my conversion:









The gun on his side, which I made out of a predator tank cannon and a missile body, is going to count as an autocannon:









And a better view of the front. The extra armor I added to his left shoulder was the top of the housing for the predator barrel:









Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice, it looks pretty awesome. .


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Very good, to be honest i dislike anything from black reach.

you have done us all good!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work especially the autocannon conversion.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Good work, sir. I especially dig the way you have built up the sarcophagus. However, being honest [and it might just be the angle], I'm not sure about the bit stuck onto the shoulder of the power fist arm...


----------

